# can log in after breaking off a upgrade



## roelof (Jul 12, 2011)

Oke, 

Everything works now.
In .xsessions-error file I can find this :

```
/usr/local/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
/usr/local/etc/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/local/bin/seahorse-agent --execute gnome-session
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgcrypt.so.17" not found, required by "seahorse-agent"
```

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2011)

Postmaster/portsnap doesn't touch any existing accounts. Single user mode doesn't even ask for a password (by default, unless you changed the settings).


----------



## roelof (Jul 12, 2011)

Oke, 

Why can't I then log into my system after the upgrade.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2011)

Turn off GDM, at least until you've finished the upgrade properly.


----------



## roelof (Jul 12, 2011)

oke, 

And how can I turn off GDM if I cannot log into my system.
What is still my first question.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2011)

Boot to single user mode. Unless you've modified /etc/ttys it will log you in as root _without_ the need to enter a password.


----------



## roelof (Jul 12, 2011)

Oke, 

I booted the normal way because the single user mode did not finish.
Then I went to tty2 and there I can log in without any problems.
There I deleted the entry 
	
	



```
gdm_enable="Yes"
```
 in etc/rc.conf. Rebooted the machine and the same problems arise.
Then I get another time to tty2 and looked at  /var/log/messages
There I saw a lot of these messages.

```
Jul 12 18:36:38 tamara console-kit-deamon [1466] Warning : kvm_getenvv failed. cannot open /proc/1677/mem.
```
Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2011)

roelof said:
			
		

> I booted the normal way because the single user mode did not finish.


This doesn't make sense. There's nothing to finish in single user mode. Can you explain please?


----------



## roelof (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes. I can.
When I booted in the single user mode the booting seems to stop after these lines

```
Warning : / was not properly dismounted.
ums0 : 8 button uid <xyzt> coordinates 1d=0
```

After that no messages.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2011)

Sometimes the "Press enter" prompt is hidden by USB messages.  Look above them, using Scroll Lock and Page Up/Down if needed.


----------



## roelof (Jul 13, 2011)

Oke, 

I pressed the Enter key and saw a prompt.
What is the best way to disable gdm and that I still can work in Gnome2?
Does the consolepolkit deamon error message has a meaning why I can't log in?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2011)

roelof said:
			
		

> What is the best way to disable gdm and that I still can work in Gnome2?


Remove gnome_enable and/or gdm_enable from /etc/rc.conf. Make sure you still have dbus and hald in there.



> Does the consolepolkit deamon error message has a meaning why I can't log in?


No, this has nothing to do with not being able to login on the _console_.


----------



## roelof (Jul 13, 2011)

Oke, 

Everything works now.
In .xsessions-error file I can find this :

```
/usr/local/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
/usr/local/etc/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/local/bin/seahorse-agent --execute gnome-session
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgcrypt.so.17" not found, required by "seahorse-agent"
```

Roelof


----------

